# ParadiseCubeSim



## xsrvmy (Apr 2, 2015)

IMPORTANT: to solve cubes bigger than 3x3 a numeric keyboard (the Fn number keyboard can work but prevents other features) with Numlock on is required.

I have a new cube simulator programmed in C# named ParadiseCubeSim. It has the hi-games.net controls (only 1 layer turns) and another control that uses arrows and number keyboard to turn slices. It can also save files.

Change Log: 



Spoiler



Version 0.1

Controls:
For the 3x3 outer layers and rotations, the controls are the same as hi-games.net.
Arrow keys moves the cursor.
Ctrl+arrow keys moves the camera.
Alt+arrow keys moves the camera faster.
Number pad controls are as follows:
8 move slice up
2/5 move slice down
7 move face counterclockwise
9 move face clockwise
4 move slice left
6 move slice right
Ctrl+number: moves the face/slice and also land the cursor where it should go (if the cursor moves out of URF faces it will not move)

esc: reset
space: scramble, stop timer (both only when solved)
PgUpDn zoom
+-: change size
CtrlZ: undo
CtrlH: show all history
CtrlS: save as encrypted *.pcssv file (so you can't cheat by editting it)
CtrlO: open
CtrlW: close (does NOT save)




My best times on this:


Spoiler



3x3: 11
4x4: 101 (1:41)
10x10: sub 40:00 (sub 2400)
20x20; 1:57:48.433 (7068.433)



View attachment ParadiseCubeSim.zip


----------

